# gmod models



## ryuuza (Jun 26, 2017)

hey just wondering if anyone knows where i can get some gmod models mainly adult i been having issues finding some.
stuff looking for 1. furry of course anything humanoid mainly female (theme is anything really looking for sonic,mlp,anything really)
 2. adult models. 
3 any sets places would be nice.


----------



## draqen (Jul 30, 2017)

Here you go.

SFW: Free Garry's Mod addons and downloads | garrysmods.org
NSFW: SFMLab • Home (You need to sign up to see the NSFW content)


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 30, 2017)

i'm not linking the NSFW model but look up "Renamon Gmod" one of the deviant art links will have a NSFW model


----------

